# Cover for sink.



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have recently bought a 2001 Cheyenne 635. In each corner of the sink,are little rubber grommets.Are these to hold a cover/worktop of some sort,and if so where would I get one? 
thanks,
Reg.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Is the sink a Cramer? If so you can get a replacement glass cover from here. Found them very helpful and prompt when I needed one for a CI Riviera. Suggest you first look at the Cramer website here to identify the exact one you want.

Good luck!


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mikemoss said:


> Is the sink a Cramer? If so you can get a replacement glass cover from here. Found them very helpful and prompt when I needed one for a CI Riviera. Suggest you first look at the Cramer website here to identify the exact one you want.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for that,I will check the sink when I get home.
Reg.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Bikemad, Those little grommets are covers for the screws that hold down your sink! Incidentally they are not available so dont lose them, Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhome doctor*

Hi Steve

It is brilliant having a "motorhome doctor" close to hand!

Rapide561


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

sergeant said:


> Hi Bikemad, Those little grommets are covers for the screws that hold down your sink! Incidentally they are not available so dont lose them, Steve


Steve,

thanks for that.I always try to learn something new every day,so why am I still so thick at my age.

Reg.


----------

